# My Disney Horse!!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

**** wow i can see where you got the name for him lol cute


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW, thats really weird, but so AWESOME!! LOVE DISNEY!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hahaha!! That's cool!!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

i love his disney patterns, he is a beauty


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The title caught my attention. The only one I saw tho is snoopy. Draw out Pooh Bear. I want to see it but I can't see it...


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

lol i see it! how cute. :wink:


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats so cute!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You own a gorgeous horse. My post was meant in good fun  You are very fortunate to have such a stunning horse.


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> The title caught my attention. The only one I saw tho is snoopy. Draw out Pooh Bear. I want to see it but I can't see it...


I couldn't trace it over in paint. But here r pics. Let me know if they help!!








Sorry this is the closest pic I could find!! lol








Just imagine his head the other way and instead of standing he is siting on a stool or rock!!








Only with his arms down!! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What cute markings, aww!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok now I sees snoopy and pooh bear. Very cute, I'm jealous!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

IHes really cute! I was looking at gypsy vanners for sale and this colt had Elvis on his side, it was really clear too!


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

oh thats soo cute!


----------

